# FR: beaucoup - place de l'adverbe



## jforres1

Salut tous,

Est-ce qu'on dit <j'ai beaucoup appris> ou <j'ai appris beaucoup>

Est-ce qu'il y a une règle pour la placement des adjectives au passé composé?

Merci en avance

Jennifer

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## catver

cela dépend: "j'ai beaucoup appris de la vie"
                  " j'ai appris beaucoup de choses en anglais aujourd'hui"
...mais je ne connais pas les règles


----------



## melu85

jforres1 said:


> Est-ce qu'il y a une règle pour la placement des adjectives au passé composé?


 beaucoup is "un adverbe", it's not "un adjectif"


----------



## renardor

both your sentences are possible. There's not much difference between the 2.
(By the way, I think beaucoup is an adverb)

I also took the liberty of correcting an common mistake ^^
we say "Merci d'avance" (not "Merci en avance")


----------



## Fred_C

catver said:


> cela dépend: "j'ai beaucoup appris de la vie"
> " j'ai appris beaucoup de choses en anglais aujourd'hui"
> ...mais je ne connais pas les règles



On peut aussi dire :
"J'ai beaucoup appris de choses"

C'est un peu comme on veut, donc.


----------



## Parisbreakfast

Is it correct to say:

J'aime ma famille beaucoup?

or

J'aime beaucoup a ma famille?

I remember learning that beaucoup sometimes calls for the use of "de" with quantities?  I don't think I can use "de" here, right?

Appreciate the help!


----------



## Paynet's

*J'aime beaucoup ma famille.
*
Actually it's like in English: when there is no "of" after "a lot", well in french there is no "de" after "beaucoup"


----------



## janpol

cet adverbe apportant une précision qui concerne le verbe "aimer", il est logique qu'on le place à côté de ce verbe


----------



## dummy0304

How about a negative statement. which one is correct?
1. je n'ai pas beaucoup mangé.
2. je n'ai pas mangé beaucoup.
3. Je n'ai beaucoup pas mangé.


----------



## janpol

1. je n'ai pas beaucoup mangé.
2. je n'ai pas mangé beaucoup.


----------



## Maître Capello

The 3rd sentence is not correct but the other two are fine although I prefer the 1st one. 

Anyway, as a general rule, in the negative you often have the adverb right after _pas → __Je n'ai pas beaucoup mangé / Je ne mange pas beaucoup_.


----------



## elf24

Maître Capello said:


> ça m'a beaucoup faire rire


Just one more question, relating to the post by Maître Capello, do we say/write,

"ça m'a beaucoup fait rire" or "ça m'a fait beaucoup rire"? Or can you use either? In my example, which has been lifted from a Tes site resource, the latter example was used, but I noticed that this was not commented on...? However, Maître Capello, uses the word order used in the former quoted example...?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Oddmania

Both are commonly used, but just as Maître Capello, I would say _Ça m'a beaucoup fait rire._


----------



## irkwang

Salut tout le monde!

Je voulais vous poser une petite question de grammaire...

Est-ce qu'on dit, "tu en as beaucoup bu," ou "tu en as bu beaucoup" ? 

Je pense que c'est le premier, mais je n'en suis pas trop sûre. 

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Les deux sont possibles sans différence de sens.


----------



## jxi1827

Pour la deuxieme phrase, il n'insiste pas sur le mot "beaucoup" en le mettant à la fin ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Non. Comme l'a indiqué Lacuzon, il n'y a aucune différence de sens.


----------



## benjturner95

I would like to know where 'beaucoup' could go in these phrases:
_Il faisait trop chaud, et j'ai *beaucoup *transpiré_
or,
_et j'ai transpiré beaucoup _?

In this case also... (same context)
_Il faisait trop chaud, mais je n'ai pas beaucoup transpiré_
or,
_mais je n'ai beaucoup transpiré_
or 
_mais je n'ai pas transpiré beaucoup_

Which is correct and can this also be followed for the spoken french where we might ommit the 'ne' (e.g. _mais j'ai pas beaucoup respiré) _?

Merci


----------



## Yendred

_je n'ai pas beaucoup transpiré _(the most natural)
_je n'ai beaucoup transpiré _(incorrect : _pas _is missing)
_je n'ai pas transpiré beaucoup _(also correct, but less natural than the first)

Same for spoken language:
_j'ai pas beaucoup transpiré _(most natural)
_j'ai beaucoup transpiré _(without _ne_ and _pas_ this is positive meaning)
_j'ai pas transpiré beaucoup  (less natural)_


----------

